# Perfect Flan



## clasens (Jan 15, 2006)

This is the best way to make flan I have ever found, and I have experimented alot.......so simple too.....

5 whole eggs
2 egg yolks
1 tsp vanilla
1 can evaporated milk

2 cups sugar melted

melt sugar in saucepan, put in ramekins....add custard mix, bake @350 in water bath about 30-40 minutes and wallah!


----------



## Dina (Jan 15, 2006)

Do you sweeten the filling?  Mine is very similar except you add one can of "sweetened" condensed milk and one can of evaporated milk and an extra cup of whole milk.  I use a lot less on the melted sugar.


----------



## clasens (Jan 15, 2006)

*flan*

Nope....just 1 can of evaporated milk....the sweetness comes from the carmelized sugar....not neccesary to add it to the custard.  It's so simple it's almost ridiculous, but the evaporated milk is the key!


----------

